# Legal Cummins Swap



## mxjake387 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey guys!
Ive been looking around for a diesel truck but theyre either out of my price range or junk. I have an 01 f350 5.4. Ive been trying to do some research to figure out if its legal to swap either a 12v or 24v cummins in place of the 5.4. I live in worcester Ma any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Why would it be illegal?
I'm going to put a 12 valve in my 2000 2500HD....


----------



## mxjake387 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wasnt sure if it would pass emissions or if they would give me any problems registering it. I just want to be 100% before i start investing into the project


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

You are going to have to look specifically in your state. In NJ it is an issue cause you are crossing brands, but it is possible with the proper paperwork. Trying locating the inspection division that handles special vehicles, lifted trucks, salvage titles, kit cars. They would have better info than your regular station. Most people will tell you wrong info. Find the actual vehicle code that addresses it. You can also talk to a couple hot rod guys. They would be the next best source for info since most of what they do is modified vehicles.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Oooh, we don't have the emission crap in MN


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I can see the guy at the inspection station. But your VIN says it has a 5.4?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://destroked.com/


----------



## mxjake387 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help so far guys. I still cant find anything ive tried googling every possible thing and still nothing haha. I know in mass you cannot swap a motor that is older than the truck. I just cant figure out if you can swap a diesel motor in place of a gas? this is driving me nuts


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

This one would be interesting in NJ considering diesels don't need inspection anymorebut the gas trucks do. You should be OK provided that you have the paperwork from where the engine came from. I know you need that when swapping to other engines here or if you have a salvage vehicle for reinspection.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

when NJ went to emissions testing only for gas engines, it also did away with inspection for diesel powered vehicles in the 7,000 to 17,000 lb weight class.
but on the same lines a new law was put on the books stating that a vehicle must be powered by and pass emissions for the same engine it was built with.
so if your vehicle was built with a gas engine, you will need to pass gas emissions.
and a diesel will not pass gas emissions. 

i am pretty sure mass has the same rule.


----------

